# Egyptian Arabic: myself/himself



## foforum

Hello.

I know 2 words بنفسي & لوحدو what is the difference?

If I want to say
I do homework by myself should I use بنفسي
أنا عمل واجبي بنفسي او لوحدي
Ahmad does homework by himsef
أحمد يعمل واجبه بنفسه او لوحدو؟

Thank you in advance.


----------



## إسكندراني

بنفسي myself, with my own effort, unaided
لوحدي alone, in no-one's presence, unaccompanied


----------



## foforum

There are right forms?

لوحدي لوحدك لوحدو لوحدها لوحدنا لوحدكم لوحدهم
بنفسي بنفسك بنفسو بنفسها بنفسنا بنفسكم بنفسهم


----------



## akhooha

لوحدي لوحدك لوحده لوحدها لوحدنا لوحدكم لوحدهم
بنفسي بنفسك بنفسه بنفسها بأنفسنا بأنفسكم بأنفسهم


----------



## إسكندراني

As akhooha said, dropping the أ if you mean Egyptian (please specify from the start).


----------



## foforum

Yes it's from Egyptian textbook.


----------



## Arabic Guru

للعلم فقط: الصاق حرف اللام بكلمة وحد (ي - ك - ه - ها- نا - كم - هم - هن) من الأخطاء الشائعة في العربية


----------



## akhooha

Arabic Guru said:


> للعلم فقط: الصاق حرف اللام بكلمة وحد (ي - ك - ه - ها- نا - كم - هم - هن) من الأخطاء الشائعة في العربية


اذا كان "لوحده" خطأً فما هو الصحيح؟  هل علينا أن نقول "وحده" فقط بدون اللام؟ وهل يمكننا أن نقول "على وحده"؟


----------



## Arabic Guru

akhooha said:


> اذا كان "لوحده" خطأً فما هو الصحيح؟  هل علينا أن نقول "وحده" فقط بدون اللام؟ وهل يمكننا أن نقول "على وحده"؟



علينا أن نقول " وحده" فقط بدون اللام: جئت وحدي ، جاء زيدٌ وحده 
وكذلك: أشهد أن لا إله الله - وحده لا شريك له
وكذلك في القرآن الكريم 
وَإِذا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ  اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَإِذا ذُكِرَ  الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِذا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ
وهي تعرب دائماً حال وليس اسم مجرور باللام


----------



## إسكندراني

هو يسأل عن اللهجة المصرية
وفيها كلاهما يجوز
وحده ولوحده


----------



## akhooha

شكرًا لكما يا إسكندراني ويا "أرابيك غورو''... بالرغم من أن المساهم الأصلي سأل عن اللهجة المصرية فانا سألت عن العربية الفصحى... وفهمت من "أرابيك غورو" أن "لوحده" غير فصيح ... وهل "على وحده" غير فصيح أيضًا؟ أشكرك على التوضيح٠​


----------



## Arabic Guru

akhooha said:


> وهل "على وحده" غير فصيح أيضًا؟ أشكرك على التوضيح٠



تعتبر جملة "على وحده" من غريب الكلام، وخذها على القياس والسماع
نقول: جلس وحده أم جلس على وحده؟
مع أنهم قالوا أنها استعملت "على وحده"، لكن في نظري تعتبر شاذة وثقيلة على الأذن
أنظر هنا للاستزادة


----------



## إسكندراني

على وحده ليست موجودة في أي لهجة على حد علمي


----------



## cherine

إسكندراني said:


> هو يسأل عن اللهجة المصرية
> وفيها كلاهما يجوز
> وحده ولوحده


I don't think I've heard وحده in Egyptian Arabic. There's always the laam at the begining.
But it is the correct form in fuS7a.


akhooha said:


> لوحدي لوحدك لوحده لوحدها لوحدنا لوحدكم لوحدهم
> بنفسي بنفسك بنفسه بنفسها بأنفسنا بأنفسكم بأنفسهم


Just to confirm what Iskandarany said: in Egyptian Arabic, we say بنفسنا، بنفسكم/بنفسكو، بنفسهم (dropping the hamza).



foforum said:


> Yes it's from Egyptian textbook.


Please, foforum, always indicate the dialect in the title to avoid confusions.


----------



## Arabic Guru

cherine said:


> But it is the correct form in fuS7a.



It is not in this forum's dictionary

It has لـ


----------



## cherine

Sorry about that. The WR Arabic dictionary still has work to do. I will report the mistake.
Thanks.


----------



## Bakr

حتى في معجم الغني ! ـ

إِفْرَادٌ - [ف ر د]. (مص. أَفْرَدَ). 1.: الإفْرَادُ فِي النَّحْوِ خِلافُ التَّثْنِيَةِ والجَمْعِ. 2. "الإفْرادُ في الفِقْهِ" : ألاَّ يُجْمَعَ بَيْنَ الحَجِّ والعُمْرَةِ فِي الإحْرَامِ. 3. "إِفْرَادُ الشَّيْءِ" : عَزْلُهُ لِوَحْدِهِ


----------

